# Car Play Available?!?!?



## rikki6666 (Aug 3, 2020)

While I was driving tonight, around 12:30 - 1 AM eastern time, Uber Driver App suddenly appeared on my Car Play. But said something Like: Uber Car Play is not available, come back Later. It messed around with my Music and sound system. After a couple of trips, I launched It again And Uber Driver for Car Play had a navigation map. I picked a fare and tried using it. It was OK, I don't think it's quite there yet. It will tell me where to turn but, Google maps, Waze or even Apple Maps gives more detail than Uber. I guess they will come soon enough


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Carplay useless piece of garbage, just get a tablet mounted somewhere on your center console and use Bluetooth


----------



## Thomas Brown (16 d ago)

rikki6666 said:


> While I was driving tonight, around 12:30 - 1 AM eastern time, Uber Driver App suddenly appeared on my Car Play. But said something Like: Uber Car Play is not available, come back Later. It messed around with my Music and sound system. After a couple of trips, I launched It again And Uber Driver for Car Play had a navigation map. I picked a fare and tried using it. It was OK, I don't think it's quite there yet. It will tell me where to turn but, Google maps, Waze or even Apple Maps gives more detail than Uber. I guess they will come soon enough


Around 2:30 to 1 AM Eastern Time tonight, the Uber Driver App unexpectedly came on my Car Play. but stated something along the lines of: Uber Car Play is not available, please try again later. My music and sound system were affected. After a few journeys, I relaunched It. Additionally, Uber Driver for Car Play had a map. I chose a fare and attempted to use it. Although it was fine, I don't believe it was completely ready. Although it will direct me in the right direction, Google Maps, Waze, or even Apple Maps provide more information than Uber. They should arrive soon enough, I suppose.


----------



## Thomas Brown (16 d ago)

Around 2:30 to 1 AM Eastern Time tonight, the Uber Driver App unexpectedly came on my Car Play. but stated something along the lines of: Uber Car Play is not available, please try again later. My music and sound system were affected. After a few journeys, I relaunched It. Additionally, Uber Driver for Car Play had a map. I chose a fare and attempted to use it. Although it was fine, I don't believe it was completely ready. Although it will direct me in the right direction, Google Maps, Waze, or even Apple Maps provide more information than Uber. They should arrive soon enough, I suppose.


----------

